# Private subscriber section.



## DeathMentaL (Mar 4, 2013)

Where is it? Thanks.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2013)

_What_ is it?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2013)

The Private what now?


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 4, 2013)

Subscription info says it unlocks access to private forums.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2013)

Doesn't exist. You've been duped.


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 4, 2013)

it's pitchfork time! that being said, no worries.

Thanks.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 4, 2013)

It's so exclusive and private, we can't know it exist.

But it's out there my friend... it's sitting there... just waiting.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

Second star to the left.

And onwards to morning!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think he's referring to this



> *SS Contributor*
> As a registered member, you can purchase an optional subscription package to get access to forum perks and optional features. Subscription does not auto renew at the end of the term. SS Contributors get:
> 
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/payments.php

It was talked about here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/223557-donated-cant-get-bigger-avatar.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2013)

The first rule of the SS.org Private Forums: Don't talk about the SS.org Private Forums.


----------



## skeels (Mar 5, 2013)

Some day...

Some day we'll meet in the private forums. ..




Can you imagine what we'll talk about?


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe we can talk about the secret white skin?







Update; code is shared here; http://stylebot.me/styles/2188


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh, that white skin makes it look terrible and like every other VB site out there. Not to mention staring at a white screen for more than 20 seconds at night might as well be looking directly at the Arc of the Covenant.


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 6, 2013)

Well the white is because black is hard for me to read from. This is a personal preference.

#update


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> The first rule of the SS.org Private Forums: Don't talk about the SS.org Private Forums.



SSSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 6, 2013)

skeels said:


> Some day...
> 
> Some day we'll meet in the private forums. ..
> 
> Can you imagine what we'll talk about?



Probably how awesome it is to have a private forum.


----------



## XEN (Mar 6, 2013)

White skin? Now why did you guys have to go all racial?????


----------



## matt397 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's where Stealth hides all his nudes of Randy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2013)

matt397 said:


> It's where Stealth hides all his nudes of Randy.



SHHHHHH


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 9, 2013)

The people demand a section!!!


----------

